# Logiciel pour créer des rpg (style Rpg maker)



## kazuuu (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon voilà j'aimerais faire un petit Rpg mais déjà j'ai un mac donc bon, rpg maker c'est mort, ensuite, je n'y connais rien en programmation, et je ne connais aucun logiciel a part rpg maker pour en faire... en gros, je suis pommé ^^, c'est donc pour cela que je m'en remet à vous!

Ya t'il: Un moyen de faire marcher rpg maker sur mon mac?
           Un moyen d'apprendre facilement la programmation d'un jeux?
          Un autre logiciel gratuit marchant sur mac permettant de faire des rpg? (en 2D, je ne m'y          connais pas beaucoup mais la 3D ca doit être vachement dur...)


Merci infiniment à ceux qui prendront la peine de me lire, d'essayer de m'aider et encore plus a ceux qui réussiront !


----------



## Mr.Joker (27 Janvier 2010)

De même pour moi. Ton sujet est valable pour moi aussi =p.
On attend vos réponses !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (27 Janvier 2010)

kazuuu a dit:


> Un moyen de faire marcher rpg maker sur mon mac?
> Un moyen d'apprendre facilement la programmation d'un jeux?



Alors un moyen de faire tourner rpg maker est surement de mettre windows via bootcamp je pense
et sinon un moyen d'apprendre la programmation oui bien y en a mais tu sais pour faire un jeu y a du boulot et une fois la phase programmation faite tu dois faire les graphismes .... bref mais c'est possible va voir sur le site du zéro http://www.siteduzero.com/


----------



## kazuuu (28 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup mais bootcamp est il gratuit? Parce que je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel "free", avant j'avais installé virtual box mais me fallait un cd ou une image iso pour faire tourner la machine, je ne sais pas vraiment ce que c'est ni où en trouver! 

ps: (un ptit bonjours a mr. joker qui lui aussi; doit galéré a chercher comment créer son petit rpg ^^)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

Dans le genre, il y a dimension3, qui est gratuit, mais "programmation" ou pas, ça reste du développement. On déménage !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Janvier 2010)

Il me semble que bootcamp est intégré à Mac OSX depuis léopard mais tu peux regarder sur le forum doit y avoir toute les informations possibles à ce sujet


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Il me semble que bootcamp est intégré à Mac OSX depuis léopard mais tu peux regarder sur le forum doit y avoir toute les informations possibles à ce sujet



BootCamp, oui, mais pas Windows, lui, il faut l'acheter !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Janvier 2010)

Oui il faut effectivement acheter windows ...  concept assez écurant :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Alors RPG Maker ce n'est pas vraiment du développement, c'est plus du script, un peu comme proposait Macromedia Diretor à l'époque (pour ceux qui n'ont pas connu, un peu comme du Flash).    

Bref, tourne toi vers ce genre de petit softs si tu veux faire un jeu sans rien connaitre à la programmation mais ne t'attends pas à quelque chose d'énorme. Au mieux certains réalisent de bons produit façon 16 bits.    

Bref, je ne pense pas que quelqu'un t'aidera ici sauf si tu compte te mettre au vrai développement pour ton jeu avec du C/C++, OpenGL etc.


----------



## pulsaracat (28 Janvier 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Oui il faut effectivement acheter windows ...  concept assez écurant :mouais:


 
j'ai pas bien compris, c'est quoi qui est écoeurant ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

C'est écurant tout comme le concept de payer MacOS X, enfin je suppose.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5370828 a dit:
			
		

> C'est écurant tout comme le concept de payer MacOS X, enfin je suppose.



Non, je pense que c'est le contraire de Mac OS X, acheter Windows c'est écurant, alors que c'est une telle daube que c'est Microsoft qui devrait payer ceux qui sont assez héroïques ou inconscients pour l'utiliser


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

bah dans ce cas, j'espère qu'Apple me remboursera mes OS9 et 10.0 et 10.1 et une partie de mon 10.2.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371270 a dit:
			
		

> bah dans ce cas, j'espère qu'Apple me remboursera mes OS9 et 10.0 et 10.1 et une partie de mon 10.2.



Hors de question, j'ai dit "le contraire de Mac OS" !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Pourtant ce sont de bonnes grosses bouses comparé à XP.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371304 a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant ce sont de bonnes grosses bouses comparé à XP.



Pas si bouses que ça, puis si tu veux les comparer avec des Windaubes, fais le au moins avec ceux de leur époque !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

XP est sorti en 2001, tout comme OS9.1 donc niveau comparaison je crois ne pas être totalement hors des clous.   

Mais puisque tu insistes, et bien je préférais Windows 2000. Heureusement qu'OSX est arrivé avec des fondement Unix parce qu'après OS9 j'avais une grosse envie de passer à du Linux total. J'avoue avoir été un peu déçu au départ de voir qu'Apple nous a pris pour des Beta testeurs (pour le 10.0 ça passe encore mais les kernel panic du 10.1 je trouvais ça un peu abusé).


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Janvier 2010)

Ce qui est écurant c'est d'acheter windaube bien sur, non mais le prix est vraiment très exagéré quand on voit le prix de SL y a quand même une grosse marge ... 
Mais je renie pas windows c'est juste qu'il me déçois de plus en plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371329 a dit:
			
		

> XP est sorti en 2001, tout comme OS9.1 donc niveau comparaison je crois ne pas être totalement hors des clous.



Oui, mais là, non, tu compare OS 9.1 avec un XP SP3 de 2006/7, XP, en 2001, c'était BSOD sur BSOD, ils ont mis 6 ans pour le stabiliser !

[QUOTE='[Vezøul]Mais puisque tu insistes, et bien je préférais Windows 2000[/QUOTE]. 

Ben 2000, c'était la seule version de Windows avec laquelle il était possible de travailler raisonnablement sereinement

[QUOTE='[Vezøul]Heureusement qu'OSX est arrivé avec des fondement Unix parce qu'après OS9 j'avais une grosse envie de passer à du Linux total. J'avoue avoir été un peu déçu au départ de voir qu'Apple nous a pris pour des Beta testeurs (pour le 10.0 ça passe encore mais les kernel panic du 10.1 je trouvais ça un peu abusé).   [/QUOTE]

Ben que dire de Microsoft avec Millenium, alors ! Là, c'est pas pour des beta testeurs, qu'ils ont pris les utilisateurs, c'est pour des beta tout court !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Désolé d'être réaliste avec certains OS de chez Apple, parce que certains ici tapent facilement sur les OS de Microsoft et encense facilement ceux d'Apple alors que j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont la mémoire courte ou très peu de recul.    


Bon pour revenir a tes dires, OS9 étaient tout sauf multi-tache contrairement à XP ou 2000 et pour millénium, ceux qui ont eu ce système étaient des sectaires de Microsoft ou n'avaient jamais touché à un OS de leur vie et surtout jamais lu les critiques.


----------



## kazuuu (28 Janvier 2010)

Sans vouloir vous interrompre, , où je peut apprendre le c++, et est ce que c'est compliqué???


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371594 a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour revenir a tes dires, OS9 étaient tout sauf multi-tache contrairement à XP ou 2000 et pour millénium, ceux qui ont eu ce système étaient des sectaires de Microsoft ou n'avaient jamais touché à un OS de leur vie et surtout jamais lu les critiques.



OS 9 était aussi multi-tâche que 98 ou Millenium, et le comparer à XP, c'est comme comparer Millenium avec Panther ou Tiger, OS9, c'était le passage obligé, en raison du ratage de Copland, en attendant l'arrivée d'OS X, et c'est même pour cette raison que les deux premières versions d'OS X sont sorties un peu prématurément, pour faire face à l'urgence !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

kazuuu a dit:


> Sans vouloir vous interrompre, , où je peut apprendre le c++, et est ce que c'est compliqué???


Où ? Bah sur le net en autodidacte ou dans des centres de formation plutôt pas donnés.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> OS 9 était aussi multi-tâche que 98 ou Millenium, et le comparer à XP, c'est comme comparer Millenium avec Panther ou Tiger, OS9, c'était le passage obligé, en raison du ratage de Copland, en attendant l'arrivée d'OS X, et c'est même pour cette raison que les deux premières versions d'OS X sont sorties un peu prématurément, pour faire face à l'urgence !



Excuses moi du peu mais c'était de la merde OS9 alors que Linux existait déjà avec du vrai multi-tâche (l'interface graphique en moins mais au avec des bases solides) et même W98 s'en sortait mieux qu'OS9 dans le multi, de toute façon il y avait W2000 qui était bien meilleur en multi-tâche. Bref pour moi OS9 était une plaie.


----------



## kazuuu (28 Janvier 2010)

Ok merci, mais pour la programmation de jeux faut un logiciel? (je sais je suis pas très fort en informatique )


----------



## Céroce (28 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5371615 a dit:
			
		

> Excuses moi du peu mais c'était de la merde OS9 alors que Linux existait déjà avec du vrai multi-tâche (l'interface graphique en moins mais au avec des bases solides) et même W98 s'en sortait mieux qu'OS9 dans le multi, de toute façon il y avait W2000 qui était bien meilleur en multi-tâche. Bref pour moi OS9 était une plaie.



C'est vrai qu'OS 9 ne savait pas faire du vrai multitâche. En fait, l'appli au premier plan décidait si les autres applis avaient le droit de recevoir un peu de temps machine. Ceci dit, la plupart des utilisateurs se contentent tout à fait de simplement pouvoir passer d'une appli à l'autre.
Non, la vraie plaie d'OS 9, c'était la gestion de la mémoire, puisqu'il n'y avait pas de mémoire protégée. À l'époque, je passais mon temps à redémarrer ma machine quand je programmais. Ça plantait dés que je faisais une erreur de pointeur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2010)

kazuuu a dit:


> Ok merci, mais pour la programmation de jeux faut un logiciel? (je sais je suis pas très fort en informatique )



Pour la programmation de jeu, pas besoin de logiciel, mais par contre, il faut être très fort en informatique  !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Janvier 2010)

Céroce a dit:


> Non, la vraie plaie d'OS 9, c'était la gestion de la mémoire, puisqu'il n'y avait pas de mémoire protégée. À l'époque, je passais mon temps à redémarrer ma machine quand je programmais. Ça plantait dés que je faisais une erreur de pointeur.



non mais j'osais même pas en parler parce que dans ma tête c'était lié de toute façon. J'en avait trop ras le bol des bombes de merde. Et puis MPW trop bon outils de prog aussi, merci Apple. Tu m'étonnes que tout le monde avec CodeWarrior.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour la programmation de jeu, pas besoin de logiciel, mais par contre, il faut être très fort en informatique  !



Précision, en développement. On ne construit pas un jeu sans un gros investissement. Surtout un RPG, l'un des types de jeux les plus complexes à développer. Il te faut faire un moteur de génération de personnage. Un moteur avec gérant les règles. Un autre gérant l'affichage et IHM. Bref c'est énormément d'investissement niveau temps et avant d'écrire tes lignes de codes, tu a intérêt à tout poser sur papier. Bon après il existe des librairies qui peuvent te simplifier la tâche comme la SDL ou alors GLUT pour OpenGL (tu as même des moteurs 3D presque prêt à l'emploi) etc. Mais bon cela ne t'empêcheras pas d'acquérir avant tout une bonne maitrise d'un langage de programmation avancé (généralement objet) et cela prend beaucoup de temps.


----------



## grumff (28 Janvier 2010)

Ouais enfin num, t'oublies quelques détails.
1) XP à l'époque était effectivement assez différent de la version actuelle, surtout la version familiale. (la version pro, compare là à os x server, qui je crois est sortit avant).
2) 2000 était, comme le XP Pro, une version pro et très cher, si bien que personne parmi le grand public ne l'a eu chez lui. Si tu veux comparer, compare à millenium, qui n'est qu'une bouse basée sur le 98 (tu sais, celui qui faisait un blue screen of death quand bill l'a présenté, et qui te prévient au démarrage "pendant cette étape il se peut que votre machine ne réponde plus", en général ça manque pas).
3) Tu oublies qu'un os ne se résume pas à du multi-tache ou de la mémoire protégée.
4) XP est une merde sans nom, tant niveau stabilité que sur la gestion de la mémoire. Même les dernières versions. Au boulot je peux pas le laisser allumé plus d'une journée de suite sans quoi il devient instable à souhait. Le multi-tâche il le gère peut-être mieux qu'os 9, mais à peine, c'est vraiment quand il veut. Avec un p4 au boulot je peux te dire que j'ai pas souvent la main pendant que je compile, ça gèle presque systématiquement.

Bref, pour moi, mac os a 5 à 10 ans d'avance (voir plus) depuis toujours, même en prenant en compte la très courte période de flottement entre os 9 et os 10.
Franchement va configurer le réseau sous xp, même sous mac os 7.5 c'était mieux foutu.

Effectivement Mac OS n'a pas toujours été aussi bon que SnowLeopard, mais Windows a toujours été 10x pire.
Quand à Linux, il devient utilisable pour le grand public depuis 2 ans maxi, et encore, faut y mettre du siens. Ce truc a été conçu par des geeks pour des geeks, et est une vrai infamie pour un usage quotidien.

C'était mon avis, pardon pour la digression par rapport au sujet d'origine. 
Pour recentrer, les RPG, c'est rien qu'un rammassi de jeu de merde pour ceux qui sont ni capables de réfléchir ni capables de passer une phase de prise en main, non ?


----------



## tatouille (29 Janvier 2010)

http://gamesalad.com/


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Ouais enfin num, t'oublies quelques détails.
> 1) XP à l'époque était effectivement assez différent de la version actuelle, surtout la version familiale. (la version pro, compare là à os x server, qui je crois est sortit avant).
> 2) 2000 était, comme le XP Pro, une version pro et très cher, si bien que personne parmi le grand public ne l'a eu chez lui. Si tu veux comparer, compare à millenium, qui n'est qu'une bouse basée sur le 98 (tu sais, celui qui faisait un blue screen of death quand bill l'a présenté, et qui te prévient au démarrage "pendant cette étape il se peut que votre machine ne réponde plus", en général ça manque pas).
> 3) Tu oublies qu'un os ne se résume pas à du multi-tache ou de la mémoire protégée.
> ...



Non OSX Seveur je le compare à des OS fait pour les serveur justement ce qui n'est pas le cas de XP que j'avais au taff. De toute façon un Windows sur serveur c'est de la folie, j'ai toujours dit que gestion réseau, Windows était pourri. En fait Windows est basé sur ses messages COM de merde qui passent de couches en couches et qu'on récupère. Ils n'ont pas évolué depuis 3.11 et ça ralenti l'affichage de façon horrible quand une requête réseau est effectué, ça je l'ai toujours dit. par contre mon XP au taff ne m'a jamais affiché des alertes à bombes parce que je fermais sauvagement une application comme OS9 en avait allègrement coutume. Je maintiens le fait qu'OS9 était une bouse comparé à XP.   

Maintenant concernant Linux je sais très bien qu'il n'est pas grand public, d'ailleurs Linux à la base n'a jamais prétendu être un OS pour. Le développement du noyau est subventionné par des grosses entreprises qui veulent un système fiable et très vite évolutif pour leur serveurs jugés critiques. Ce qu'on demande à Linux c'est de la robustesse et de la rapidité donc pas de fioriture ce qui n'est pas le cas d'OSX qui lui doit privilégier l'IHM puisque son public n'est pas le même. Mais travaillant énormément sur différents Unix et Linux je dis juste que lorsque j'ai connu OS9, cela ne m'aurait pas dérangé de partir sur un Linux à la maison (ce n'était que mon choix personnel) et j'en étais très près puisque c'est à l'annonce d'OSX que j'ai laissé une chance à Apple.   

Sinon pour les RPG il existe la version papier, moins compliquée à mettre en &#339;uvre.


----------



## grumff (29 Janvier 2010)

[QUOTE='[Vezøul]par contre mon XP au taff ne m'a jamais affiché des alertes à bombes parce que je fermais sauvagement une application comme OS9 en avait allègrement coutume. Je maintiens le fait qu'OS9 était une bouse comparé à XP.   [/QUOTE]
Ouais il a eu la mémoire protégée 6 mois avant la sortie d'os x, c'est un argument un peu léger pour le juger supérieur à os 9, parce que niveau ergonomie, c'est tout juste si seven rivalise avec un système 7.5, enfin bon, si je laisse le pc allumé toute la semaine au boulot, je suis sur à 99% de planter la bécane en moins de 3 jours, alors bon. L'argument est léger.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

grumff a dit:


> Ouais il a eu la mémoire protégée 6 mois avant la sortie d'os x, c'est un argument un peu léger pour le juger supérieur à os 9, parce que niveau ergonomie, c'est tout juste si seven rivalise avec un système 7.5, enfin bon, si je laisse le pc allumé toute la semaine au boulot, je suis sur à 99% de planter la bécane en moins de 3 jours, alors bon. L'argument est léger.



Je ne veux même pas savoir ce que tu fais avec ton PC pour arriver à un tel résultat parce que pour le mien, il tient le mois sans jamais un seul redémarrage et pourtant il a office qui tourne et même parfois visual studio (ok office plante mais office c'est de la merde, ce n'est plus a prouver et ce n'est pas l'OS). Quand à la comparaison Seven et 7.5, c'est de la mauvaise foi de ta part Grumff et surtout un troll honteux venant de toi.    

Je juge XP supérieur à OS9 non pas que sur la mémoire partagée mais sur son ensemble. Si je devais comptabilisé le nombre d'écrans bleus que j'ai eu sous XP et les alertes à la bombes me forçant à redémarrer mon OS9, le tout en utilisation classique, OS9 remporterais ce combat haut la main.    

Je sais qu'on est sur un forum Mac et qu'on aime défendre le Mac, mais après avoir utilisé un bon nombre d'OS en tout genre depuis un bon moment déjà, je crois qu'OS9 est le pire OS qu'Apple est produit (utilisation d'OS6 à 10) et il ferait aisément parti de mon top 5 des plus instables aux côtés des W95 et autres Millénium.


----------



## grumff (29 Janvier 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5372540 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux même pas savoir ce que tu fais avec ton PC pour arriver à un tel résultat parce que pour le mien, il tient le mois sans jamais un seul redémarrage et pourtant il a office qui tourne et même parfois visual studio (ok office plante mais office c'est de la merde, ce n'est plus a prouver et ce n'est pas l'OS).


Ah ouais ? Bah pas pas plus tard que cet après-midi je l'ai encore rebooté par le bouton. Un disque réseau qui chie et il te gèle tout le système et 2 applis, qu'on ne peut forcer à quitter d'aucune façon. Qui fait tourner tout le pc au ralentit alors qu'il est soit disant sensé être multi-tâche. Ce qui se passe c'est que j'ai un tomcat bien chargé en ram qui tourne, un Eclipse, un SQLDeveloper, et parfois l'autre merde de codecharge, bref, j'occupe souvent mes 3GO de RAM ou pas loin, et du coup, dès que ça tourne un peu longtemps, il sait plus rien faire. Un macmini avec 512 de ram s'en sortait mieux sous panther.



> Je juge XP supérieur à OS9 non pas que sur la mémoire partagée mais sur son ensemble. Si je devais comptabilisé le nombre d'écrans bleus que j'ai eu sous XP et les alertes à la bombes me forçant à redémarrer mon OS9, le tout en utilisation classique, OS9 remporterais ce combat haut la main.


À la différence prêt que les emmerdes qu'on a sous windows viennent de merdes dans le système. OS9 plantait à cause des applications parce qu'il n'avait pas la mémoire protégée, mais le système en lui même était bcp plus stable. Combien de fois par mois tu quittes l'explorer de force sous windows, hum ?



> Je sais qu'on est sur un forum Mac et qu'on aime défendre le Mac, mais après avoir utilisé un bon nombre d'OS en tout genre depuis un bon moment déjà, je crois qu'OS9 est le pire OS qu'Apple est produit (utilisation d'OS6 à 10) et il ferait aisément parti de mon top 5 des plus instables aux côtés des W95 et autres Millénium.


Le pire peut-être, je dis pas forcément le contraire, os 9 c'est un 8.7 renommé destiné à préparer l'arrivée d'os x, il avait rien de nouveau ou presque. Y'avait plus de nouveautés dans le 8.5 je crois, mais je maintiens que plus mauvais os d'apple ou pas, il gardait une très très nette longueur d'avance sur ce qui se faisait en face à l'époque.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------

Et pour info :
mac os 9 : avril 2000
xp : octobre 2001
mac os 10 server : mars 99
bêta 10 septembre 2000
mac os 10.0 : mars 2001
alors comparer os 9 à xp, euuuh, faut pas se ficher de la gueule du monde. L'époque mac os 9 c'était millenium, et encore, plutôt 98. Et là franchement y'a pas photo.


----------



## Bjeko (29 Janvier 2010)

kazuuu a dit:


> *Sans vouloir vous interrompre*, , où je peut apprendre le c++, et est ce que c'est compliqué???




excellente


----------



## tatouille (29 Janvier 2010)

houah , la vous faites fort :rateau: un Maxi Troll SVP avec grande frite  on dirait une discussion de vieux papis seniles


----------



## grumff (30 Janvier 2010)

Bah attends, on va pas toujours laisser les autres s'en charger à notre place, on a une réputation à défendre.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Février 2010)

Actuellement un mois que mon windows est ouvert, je ferme ma session le week-end, je souffle quand je dois attendre 3 min qu'il scan le réseau avant l'affichage mais les ctrl+alt+sup je n'en ai encore que très peu fait et si je devais les compter ce serait au trimestre et sûr que je n'aurait pas besoin de mes deux mains pour compter.    

Et même si vous ne voulez pas le comparer à Win XP ok, pour moi Win 2000 sorti à peine 4 mois après était bien supérieure.    

Wai laissez nous troller un peu parce que sur le forum jeu ils sont nuls les sujets.


----------



## grumff (1 Février 2010)

Sinon on rouvre un post sur clubic, ça peut être drôle. 
Tu t'en sers que pour jouer à Tetris aussi de ton XP, forcément ça il sait faire, il a été conçu pour ça et le démineur.

2000 c'est un os pro encore une fois, qui coûte 4x le prix d'un mac os 9 (euh, si c'est pas bcp plus), donc compare ce qui est comparable, il est sortit 6 mois avant la bêta d'os x, et un an après mac os x server. À cette époque là, l'os grand public, c'était millenium, tu veux qu'on en parle ? &#8230;
Et puis tu ne base ta comparaison que sur la mémoire protégée, alors que 2000 était d'une lenteur affligeante sur les machines de son époque, et c'était le noyau d'xp avec l'ergonomie du 98. Donc même face à lui, mac os 9 avait un paquet d'atouts pour lui, dont son ergonomie, et surtout une réactivité hors norme et une très faible consommation de ram.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Février 2010)

C'était le noyau NT4 amélioré en NT5 le 2000 et je parle de la version 2000 poste (même si à la base s'était sensé être pro, il y a pas mal qui installait ça sur leur poste) pas de la version 2000 Server.
Millénium, la bêta m'a suffit, non merci. Sinon je te rappels que mon jeu de prédilection c'est Pong et puis à Clubic c'est des faux geeks ou des vrais nerds je ne sais plus.


----------

